# 2009 Tour of CA route



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*Host Cities Announced for Expanded 2009 Amgen Tour of California*

_World-Class Professional Cyclists Will Return to California in February to Compete Across 800 Miles of the State in Nine-Day Stage Race _

*LOS ANGELES* (July 23, 2008) – The record-setting *Amgen Tour of California* professional cycling road race will be expanded in 2009, race presenter AEG announced today through a series of press conferences throughout the state. The 2009 race will include stops in 16 host cities over the course of nine days from February 14-22. Already considered cycling’s most important and successful road race in the United States, the event’s fourth running will be expanded to cover more than 800 miles over the nine days. Traveling almost the entire length of California, the race will begin in the state’s capital, Sacramento, and end in San Diego County (a new addition to the race) with a finish in Escondido on February 22. Also for the first time, the riders will cross the Golden Gate Bridge at the beginning of Stage 3. 

The 16 official stage start and finish cities that have been selected for the 2009 race include eight new locales – Davis, Santa Cruz, Merced, Clovis, Visalia, Paso Robles, Rancho Bernardo and Escondido – that will join Sacramento, Santa Rosa, Sausalito, San Jose, Modesto, Solvang, Santa Clarita and Pasadena as host cities along the route. 

“Each year, we strive to make the *Amgen Tour of California better*,” said *Andrew Messick*, president of AEG Sports, presenter of the race. “And after getting input from riders and fans last year, we decided to expand the race to better showcase the great state of California. We are delighted to have such a great overall mix of cities partnering with us for the 2009 *Amgen Tour of California* and are pleased to include the eight new stops, along with so many of our old friends.”

In its first three years, the *Amgen Tour of California* has become the most successful race in the United States with regards to attendance, economic benefits to the state, global recognition and the caliber of the cyclists participating. In 2008, the race drew 1.6 million spectators, continuing to set records for a single sporting event in the state of California, as well as any cycling event ever held on U.S. soil. Each year the race has generated $100 million in economic growth for the state. 

“This year is a year of exciting firsts for us,” Messick continued. “For the first time, the *Amgen Tour of California* will take place over nine days, we will make our first visit to the western slopes of the Sierra Nevada and visit San Diego County for what promises to be another exciting conclusion to the race.”

The *Amgen Tour of California* kicks off the professional road cycling season each year and continues to draw some of the world's most renowned and respected riders, such as top Tour de France competitors, World Champions and Olympic medalists that include Tom Boonen, Paolo Bettini, Fabian Cancellara, George Hincapie, Oscar Freire and Bobby Julich. Winner of the 2007 and 2008 *Amgen Tour of California*, Santa Rosa resident Levi Leipheimer of the Astana team has had a strong season since his *Amgen Tour of California* victory earlier in the year and will next be representing the United States in the Olympic Games.

“Winning the *Amgen Tour of California* has been a goal of mine from the beginning; no matter which races I compete in,” said Levi Leipheimer. “This has always been a top priority for me.” 

Last month AEG, presenter of the race, formed a multi-dimensional marketing partnership with the Amaury Sport Organisation (ASO), owner of the Tour de France, to grow and develop each other’s events. Beginning with the 2008 Tour de France and 2009 *Amgen Tour of California*, the multi-year agreement calls for the organizations to develop and initiate comprehensive cross-promotional platforms for the world’s most prestigious cycling event and America’s most successful cycling race, as well as provide assistance with media and sponsorship sales for the races in their respective regions.

Returning for the fourth consecutive year as the title sponsor of the *Amgen Tour of California*, Amgen, a leading global biotechnology company with headquarters in Thousand Oaks, Calif., will continue to leverage the race to raise awareness and support for people affected by cancer through the _Breakaway from Cancer™_ initiative. Amgen's invaluable support of the *Amgen Tour of California* has helped to ensure the race’s continued success and impact beyond the sporting arena.

“Sponsorship of the *Amgen Tour of California* has given Amgen the opportunity to educate people about the great advances in medicine made possible by biotechnology, and to strengthen our relationships with local communities, cancer support organizations and cancer survivors through our _Breakaway from Cancer™_ initiative,” said George Morrow, Amgen’s executive vice president, Global Commercial Operations. "We look forward to another great race in 2009 and the opportunity to again lead the _Breakaway from Cancer™_ initiative to increase awareness of the support and educational resources available to help people living with cancer."

Having been sanctioned by the UCI (Union Cycliste International) and USA Cycling, the *Amgen Tour of California* has drawn the attention of both cycling enthusiasts and first-time spectators, making it one of the most anticipated events on the international cycling calendar. 

Beginning with a road stage (a first for the race), which both starts and ends in Sacramento, through the grand finale in Escondido, the 2009 race will visit 16 host cities for official stage starts and finishes, while other cities along the route also will have the opportunity to witness the excitement of elite professional cycling. Stages for the *2009 Amgen Tour of California* include:


Stage 1: Saturday, Feb. 14 – Sacramento
Stage 2: Sunday, Feb. 15 – Davis to Santa Rosa
Stage 3: Monday, Feb. 16 – Sausalito to Santa Cruz
Stage 4: Tuesday, Feb. 17 – San Jose to Modesto
Stage 5: Wednesday, Feb. 18 – Merced to Clovis
Stage 6: Thursday, Feb. 19 – Visalia to Paso Robles
Stage 7: Friday, Feb. 20 – Solvang (individual time trial)
Stage 8: Saturday, Feb. 21 – Santa Clarita to Pasadena
Stage 9: Sunday, Feb. 22 – Rancho Bernardo to Escondido
 For further information on the *2009 Amgen Tour of California*, please visit www.amgentourofcalifornia.com.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The Sausalito to Santa Cruz leg looks interesting. I'm curious what the exact route will be.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah - should be interesting to watch them shut down the GG Bridge to get the riders through there.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

maybe only 2 lanes of GGBridge. The rest of the lanes should remain open to traffic in both directions.

or maybe the pros have to use the west side walk way like we have been doing all these years...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

A straight shot down Highway 1 would be around 80 miles which seems a little on the short side and no major climbs. Perhaps wishful thinking, but maybe they would go up Tunitas Creek or Pescadero Creek/Alpine to Skyline, and then down Highway 9 to Santa Cruz? That would be a real neat stage.

San Jose to Modesto is a reversal of last year's stage. I wonder if they'd still go up Sierra Rd and down Felter/Calaveras, before heading over Mt Hamilton to San Antonio Valley Rd and Del Puerto Canyon?


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> A straight shot down Highway 1 would be around 80 miles which seems a little on the short side and no major climbs. Perhaps wishful thinking, but maybe they would go up Tunitas Creek or Pescadero Creek/Alpine to Skyline, and then down Highway 9 to Santa Cruz? That would be a real neat stage.


They're crossing the GG bridge. hah. I really wouldn't run it past them to do that.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Crossing the Gate will be the signiture photo op of the TOC. 
Looks like some interesting stages with some big climbs possible.
Final stage looks interesting. Could be a hill top finish on Palamar Mt. perhaps?
Great climb on good roads. Landis's training hill.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

No Palo Alto? BOOO!

(but I am biased)


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> A straight shot down Highway 1 would be around 80 miles which seems a little on the short side and no major climbs. Perhaps wishful thinking, but maybe they would go up Tunitas Creek or Pescadero Creek/Alpine to Skyline, and then down Highway 9 to Santa Cruz? That would be a real neat stage.
> 
> San Jose to Modesto is a reversal of last year's stage. I wonder if they'd still go up Sierra Rd and down Felter/Calaveras, before heading over Mt Hamilton to San Antonio Valley Rd and Del Puerto Canyon?


yeah we were talking about this yesterday as well. My vote is Higgins-Purisima loop then Lobitos to Tunitas, down 84 over Haskins to Pescadero then Hwy 1 to SC for the finish. 

The problem with this is drawing attention to roads that are often pretty empty. Maybe I should just zip it...


----------



## Rojo Neck (Jun 23, 2008)

Any predictions on what the extent of the "first visit to the western slopes of the Sierra Nevada" will be? I have to assume that'll be on the Merced - Clovis stage (?). It will be interesting to see just how far they venture up said slopes in February!


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Can the public ride the stage after the pros leave the start? That would be a pretty cool event. Maybe with shorter amount of daylight time it isn't practical.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

How about highway 120 or 140 into Yosemite Valley, and Highway 41 out via Wawona? This route is usually passable in the winter, though it would be utterly miserable if there was any precipitation at all, and possibly very cold. I wonder if they'd have to stop at the Ranger Station to pay their $10 entry fee ;-)

I guess Highway 49 seems like a more plausible option.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

kretzel said:


> yeah we were talking about this yesterday as well. My vote is Higgins-Purisima loop then Lobitos to Tunitas, down 84 over Haskins to Pescadero then Hwy 1 to SC for the finish.
> 
> The problem with this is drawing attention to roads that are often pretty empty. Maybe I should just zip it...


tunitas is great for riding but I think it's terrible for racing. too narrow - no room for spectators, support vehicles, and bad roads.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

CoLiKe20 said:


> tunitas is great for riding but I think it's terrible for racing. too narrow - no room for spectators, support vehicles, and bad roads.


exactly. 

sounds a lot like the Arenberg forest.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Mar 21, 2008)

I am stoked I might get to see a part of a stage - (at least the start in Visalia)


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, that Sausalito to Santa Cruz stage seems like it will be an interesting route. It would be cool to see them go along the emarcadero again, but that seems like it would be out of their way.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

The Merced to Clovis leg can include some real climbing if they route it through the foothills of the Sierras, which I'm thinking they have to do. There are terrific climbs within a short distance of Mariposa and along Hwy 49 and 140.


----------

